# annoying ass recovery...



## Guest (Jul 6, 2011)

ok, so lately it feels as if i am greatly recovered. dont get me wrong, the moderately low levels of dp i have left are still an annoyance to my life. but recently i can manage to almost do most of the things i could do before the dp. though i still dont feel quite back to myself. still feeling a bit de-attached and what not. i guess one of my only irrational fears i have left now, is what if i wont know when dp/dr are fully gone? but i know that is just more irrational anxious thinking, and im going to look back upon the vast improvements ive made since this all began as inspiration to show me how far ive come in recovery and to show me how close i am to recovered. i think i might stop visiting this site for a few days/week or two. might try the old "forget about it" approach and see what happens. wish me luck...


----------



## PhoenixDown (Mar 3, 2011)

good luck man. stay away for now, and go for the gold!


----------



## Jayden (Feb 9, 2011)

same with me


----------



## Daniel01 (May 19, 2011)

mind sharing what you did?


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2011)

Daniel01 said:


> mind sharing what you did?


i ate cheezeburgers and committed federal crimes


----------

